# Any other 'MSR' builders on here?



## DaleH (Sep 15, 2015)

*Build #2* ... Anderson lower, CMMG parts kit, Ace skeleton buttstock, ARD 7.62x39mm HBAR profile barrel with JP Enterprises adjustable gas block, 15" Omega free-float keymod rail, pre-ban magazines and a Trijicon 1-4X scope.

I also have 5-rnd mags and will use this for crappy weather deer hunting, as I've had good luck on game with 125-grain soft-points in this caliber. To me, the linear design of the AR platform is absolutely incredible for inherent accuracy, as one can typically buy or build a precision semi-auto AR that out-shoots off the rack bolt guns.

Using Brown Bear cheap ammo, $6/box, this will shoot ~2 MOA using cheap/bulk ammo (no better ...) out to 200-yards, off bi-pods and rabbit ear rear bag ... sure can't beat that for bulk ammo costing < $5 per box! It shoots much better for 3-shot groups using PMC soft-points - averaging 3 shots in 1-5/8" to 2" groups at that same distance (200Y). This is a good deer hunting load too!

After I tuned the gas port, all of the empties landed in a 2' wide circle, landing at 4 o'clock - no throwing the brass wild, which means the gas operation is optimized.

_Edit: Updated_


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome!

I would love to build one one day! 

Lowers are dirt cheap now, around $35.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 15, 2015)

I have all the jigs and tooling Jim, if you ever want to borrow them.


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2015)

DaleH said:


> I have all the jigs and tooling Jim, if you ever want to borrow them.



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 13, 2016)

Well, mine doesn't shoot 7.62's but then I'm kind of partial to the 5.56 from my Marine Corps days. Its got Spikes Tactical upper, lower, barrel, and bolt carrier group. CMMG lower parts kit. Carbine length gas system, H2 heavy buffer, low profile gas block, Samson free float fore grip, magpul B.A.D. lever and furniture and Vortex red dot sight. I ran 300-400 rounds through it before I even cleaned it for the first time. She runs like a sewing machine.


----------



## archery68 (Apr 13, 2016)

. My family portrait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fl.graderman (Apr 14, 2016)

archery68 said:


> . My family portrait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## archery68 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archery68 (Apr 14, 2016)

fl.graderman said:


> archery68 said:
> 
> 
> > . My family portrait.
> ...


Left to right. Daniel defense 5.56 with Aimpoint. Ironworks Tactical 223 Wylde upper with AR performance barrel. Aero lower and Aimpoint . Next is Rock River advanced tactical hunter with Daniel defense rail and Burris 3x9 next is bison armory upper and lower 6.8 with vortex 1x4 viper pst, this is my deer rifle. All my 5.56 have green furniture. I only use pmags with them. The bison armory has fde furniture and I have to use metal mags in it and I paint them fde so I eliminate wrong magazine use on different rifles. I ex Army and love the at platform as you can tell.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 14, 2016)

I hunt with a single shot or a lever gun usually, but I keep saying I'm going to buy or build myself an AR platform.

Though, as heavy (I know, you can build/buy lighter ones) and unwieldy in a tree stand as they generally are, I find it unlikely I would use it for anything but paper punching.

I did have a mini 14 that I was pretty fond of.


----------



## fl.graderman (Apr 14, 2016)

sunshine said:


> I hunt with a single shot or a lever gun usually, but I keep saying I'm going to buy or build myself an AR platform.
> 
> Though, as heavy (I know, you can build/buy lighter ones) and unwieldy in a tree stand as they generally are, I find it unlikely I would use it for anything but paper punching.
> 
> I did have a mini 14 that I was pretty fond of.


My AR is modeled after the m4. It weighs in about 7.5 lbs WITH a full 30 rd mag. It's also only 34 inches long. It's shorter even than my old Marlin 336 lever gun.
My deer rifle of choice is a Remington 700 chambered in .30-06. It's both heavier and longer than my AR and only carries 6 rounds. Or is it 5? Can't remember...


2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## archery68 (Apr 14, 2016)

sunshine said:


> I hunt with a single shot or a lever gun usually, but I keep saying I'm going to buy or build myself an AR platform.
> 
> Though, as heavy (I know, you can build/buy lighter ones) and unwieldy in a tree stand as they generally are, I find it unlikely I would use it for anything but paper punching.
> 
> I did have a mini 14 that I was pretty fond of.


 my 6.8 has a 14 inch barrel on it and is way more handier to hunt with on the ground, treestand, or blind than my bolt gun. It's also what I'm used to though. I humped one for miles in the army.


----------



## archery68 (Apr 15, 2016)

Correction, 16 inch barrel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's my new baby. Anderson lower, daytona tactical 18" upper.


----------



## overboard (Jun 25, 2016)

OMG! Assault weapons, machine guns, I can't stand to look at them! :shock: :lol: 
Actually drooling, I don't own an AR but should grab one, wish they were legal for coyote hunting in PA.
Looks like I just have to lug my M1A around for awhile longer. :lol: I did hunt with it in Maine with a 5 round clip, but never got to shoot a buck with it, darn thing sure is heavy!!


----------

